

How to shoot yourself in the foot - Tihy
http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~susan/joke/foot.htm

======
khafra
Seems to be some missing entries...

Haskell: You create an elegant firearm, one Mikhail Kalashnikov or John Colt
would recognize as the most concise embodiment of an optimal foot-shooting
instrument. Unfortunately, it requires a PhD in set theory to load.

Python: You draw a Glock, take an isosceles stance aiming at your foot, and
squeeze the trigger.

Ruby: You draw a Glock, attach a laser sight, silencer, and fixed stock,
create a new stance designed to make foot-shooting feel idiomatic, then worry
if you'll be able to handle larger calibre bullets.

~~~
ii
Python: You just type "import shotfoot"

------
oscardelben
My favorite is the assembly language example: You try to shoot yourself in the
foot only to discover you must first reinvent the gun, the bullet, and your
foot.or The bullet travels to your foot instantly, but it took you three weeks
to load the round and aim the gun.

------
vivekkhurana
I having pain in my stomach laughing... where is PHP, Python and Ruby ? I
loved the perl one "You stab yourself in the foot repeatedly with an
incredibly large and very heavy Swiss Army knife."

------
satyajit
My face pains of laughing so hard ... Hilarious! Hope to revisit some day with
a Ruby/Rails update...

------
rincewind
haskell is missing:

[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Shooting_your_self_in_the...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Shooting_your_self_in_the_foot)

------
Tichy
They could at least have updated it to 2009

